# DoggCrapp Training



## Calmdwn (Nov 10, 2004)

Recently i have been been looking in HIT training.  I have gotten Darden's most recent book based on the recommendation of some members here.  Im 25% of the way through the book and im definalty liking the mentality of HIT training.  

Now yesterday i came across the DC Training method.  Does anyone have any experiance or insight on this program?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2004)

Calmdwn said:
			
		

> Recently i have been been looking in HIT training.  I have gotten Darden's most recent book based on the recommendation of some members here.  Im 25% of the way through the book and im definalty liking the mentality of HIT training.
> 
> Now yesterday i came across the DC Training method.  Does anyone have any experiance or insight on this program?



I tried it for a couple weeks.   It's similar to HIT but the 60 second EXTREME STRETCHING is "challenging".

I'd like to see someone try it out for a while.    I just got interested in HIT.   I haven't read any books on it but I've picked up some knowledge from the members here and online.

I'd like to see some more comments on DC training too.


----------



## tjwes (Nov 10, 2004)

Go read Dc`s stuff over at www.intensemuscle.com

It`s his main board, with lot`s of people doing his routines,and lot`s of testimonials.


----------



## Calmdwn (Nov 10, 2004)

tjwes said:
			
		

> Go read Dc`s stuff over at www.intensemuscle.com
> 
> It`s his main board, with lot`s of people doing his routines,and lot`s of testimonials.



Thats where i started reading on it yesterday.  I figured there were some people here on IM that have tried it and could give an unbiased opinion.


----------



## tjwes (Nov 10, 2004)

I hear ya`,and I haven`t tried it myself,but Dante` puts out info freely and helps a lot of people get big.

I`m gonna` try it soon myself as I think it has merit as it`s based on sound principles.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------

